# 2.5g desktop nano (beginner)



## byviolet (Jun 12, 2014)

I set up my tank today -- here's what it looks like so far.










Java fern, java moss, moneywort, anubias petite, staurogyne repens

Any suggestions on layout or anything else? Etc I don't really know how to propagate my staurogyne repens so it forms a good carpet.


----------



## powderwt (Apr 21, 2017)

byviolet said:


> I set up my tank today -- here's what it looks like so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use co2 or anything ? Wanting to get my low tech desktop 6 gal going 


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Propagating is fairly easy - just cut the top of the plant off and push it into the substrate until you have a full carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks good so far! As the anubias grows, you can gradually divide the rhizome and tie it onto the wood if you'd like. Just be careful of it getting algae-fied. They tend to do that, but many types of algae just wipe off with gentle rub.


----------



## byviolet (Jun 12, 2014)

powderwt said:


> Do you use co2 or anything ? Wanting to get my low tech desktop 6 gal going
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No I don't use co2 -- why? I talked to someone local about it and they told me not to try co2 in such a small tank cause I might just end up killing all the fauna.


----------



## powderwt (Apr 21, 2017)

byviolet said:


> No I don't use co2 -- why? I talked to someone local about it and they told me not to try co2 in such a small tank cause I might just end up killing all the fauna.


I had no idea if that was something necessary in a smaller tank setup or not. Total newbie. I have a fluval edge 6 gal just sitting on my desk waiting for me to do something with it lol! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

co2 won't be necessary for those plants. I might suggest Excel as a substitute if you get algae issues after new tank syndrome, but you should be fine without it.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

1 observation here. It looks like the tank is right by a window. You may want to move the tank to an area without direct sunlight.

Dan


----------



## byviolet (Jun 12, 2014)

Dman911 said:


> 1 observation here. It looks like the tank is right by a window. You may want to move the tank to an area without direct sunlight.
> 
> Dan


Is there a particular reason why? I can always keep the blinds closed!


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

byviolet said:


> Is there a particular reason why? I can always keep the blinds closed!


You will more than like end up with algae issues.

Dan


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Might consider spreading the moss out more. Sometimes the lower part of the thick sections will die off. It will also spread and attach better if you spread it out a bit.


----------



## SeaCur (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to be putting together a desk tank here at work in the coming weeks, following.


----------



## Riekk (Apr 3, 2017)

Alf2Frankie said:


> Propagating is fairly easy - just cut the top of the plant off and push it into the substrate until you have a full carpet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Also, if the light is good enough, they'll branch and spread out their own side shoots. Above the substrate. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riekk (Apr 3, 2017)

Kehy said:


> Looks good so far! As the anubias grows, you can gradually divide the rhizome and tie it onto the wood if you'd like. Just be careful of it getting algae-fied. They tend to do that, but many types of algae just wipe off with gentle rub.


I have an anubias petite growing pretty densely that I'm considering cutting. Will the rhizome continue to get longer if I do? I like the current spread of the plant. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

byviolet said:


> Is there a particular reason why? I can always keep the blinds closed!


Algae could result, but if it's not a huge problem in the long run, you can leave it. With a small tank like that, moving it would be much easier, so if you end up with problems just act accordingly!

My 20g is close to a window, and it gets a bit of sun, even with the shades closed. Right now it's fine, but if algae starts to be a problem, I'll be forced to change something. Looks cool for now, but it's worth it to know what problems to expect!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Riekk said:


> I have an anubias petite growing pretty densely that I'm considering cutting. Will the rhizome continue to get longer if I do? I like the current spread of the plant.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Normally they start branching or produce a new main section once you cut a segment. I personally prefer 4-6 leaf segments if there's enough rhizome, or larger. Anubias can get overgrown on itself if you leave if for too long without attention, so like any plant it can benefit from a trim. It just takes a bit longer before it needs one.


----------



## Riekk (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, sweet. Can't wait for mine to branch into an even bigger mini anubias! I should've thought to do that before I super glued one to my driftwood. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Not sure what kind of light your using but it looks like a good amount. Also, are you using aquasoil? Seems like a lot of light and ferts for low tech. You have slow growers too. Seems like a recipe for algae. If your not going pressurized I would at least consider double dosing Excel everyday.


----------



## byviolet (Jun 12, 2014)

sevendust111 said:


> Not sure what kind of light your using but it looks like a good amount. Also, are you using aquasoil? Seems like a lot of light and ferts for low tech. You have slow growers too. Seems like a recipe for algae. If your not going pressurized I would at least consider double dosing Excel everyday.


There's also duckweed in the tank and moneywort (to me) seems to be growing really fast! I don't know though, I'll get some excel then 

So I added 12 cherry shrimp today and they seem to be doing well. Strange how I bought algae wafers and the shrimp didn't touch it though -- checked the ingredients list and wheat flour was the first thing and the actual algae was wayyyyy down (spirulina). Maybe that's why?










Also, when should I start cutting off the tops of the s repens? What about this length (plant in the very middle)?


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would top and replant the S. Repens leaving 4 nodes. It doesn't truly carpet IME without CO2, more of a stem plant that can be manicured to look like a nice carpet. If S. repens doesn't work out for you, perhaps consider dwarf hairgrass. Also there is no need to dose excel, just adjust your lights to have the split photo period with 3 hrs on, 3 off, 4 on and get them on a timer for consistency. Check out my thread for ideas if you decide to use some different plants, I also have a few 2.5 gallons.


----------

